# There's nothing like a new bike...



## d64 (Aug 6, 2007)

... Especially not when it's your first Merckx:


(click on image for larger pic)

The frame is an 58cm SLX Corsa Extra which I bought from a guy in Poland. There's a "C" under the bb shell, suggesting a 1990-91 manufacture date. The decals are a total mystery to me, and I'd be glad if someone had any info on their origin. I do think they are funny though, and I like to think I'm probably the only guy in Finland with a bike saying "Müller".

I was originally going to build up my other frame which is a 57cm TSX Corsa Extra in Telekom colors, but it had less chrome and the taller frame is a better fit.

The parts are mostly Chorus, rear derailleur, chain, cassette, bb, headset and brakes being 2007/08 parts, the rest a few years older. Cranks are Record. Seatpost is Chorus, stem Cinelli, handlebar Modolo, wheels Ambrosio, tires Vittoria, saddle Selle Italia, as you can see in the pic. I tried to avoid black parts, except for the wheels which I had already.

By chance almost all parts except the frame and inner tubes are Italian. I'm not sure of the bottle cages though- the company makes a point of being Italian, but nowhere do they actually say "made in Italy".

The bike was only today put together. I have to move the levers upwards a bit so I can tilt the bars down. I weighed it at 10kg 50g on my fish scale; not light but still over 2kg less than my previous steel bike of 1980 vintage that I have exclusively ridden since 1996. Now if only the weather would warm up a bit, the high today was +6..


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

*jaw dropper*

I had a 89-90 Corsa Extra in the same color, pearl white and pink with the exception of the custom paint job, so the time frame seems correct. I love merckxs' with the full chrome rear triangles, you could comb your hair (if applicable) in the reflection it generates. Keep the chrome protected and polished or be prepared for rust management.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

THat frame is unique and gorgeous. You never forget your first!! Congrats, curious as to how you connected with the guy??

b21


----------



## vlckx (Mar 4, 2005)

that's a very gorgeous machine, enjoy!
(ps, black rims look sexay on a pink Merckx)


----------



## d64 (Aug 6, 2007)

I found the frame on german Ebay, it was a buy it now sale with an unusually reasonable price for one. The frame is not NOS, it has small dings and scratches near the bb and where the cables rub on the head tube.

My first impression was that the bike is much harsher to ride on the cobbles we have here aplenty than my previous bike. Of course I have another saddle on this one and also went down from 25mm to 23mm tires.. But maybe I'll go back to 25mm if I don't get used to the sensation soon.


----------



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)

Very nice bike!


----------



## d64 (Aug 6, 2007)

First warmer weekend here (+10) so I took the bike to the first longer ride, five and a half hours in all.. This included some footpaths in the woods and tractor grooves between fields. After my first experience on the cobbles I was surprised how nice the ride was on even worse surfaces. Maybe my ass is just getting broken in after the winter.


----------

